# Cheese powder



## Szumi (Mar 10, 2012)

I like mac and cheese. Yup, the powdered box stuff. I'd like to find the powder that is used and make my own portion sized meals and maybe save some money.

Where do I get the powder at? How long does it last, how to preserve it, tips for using it cooking.

Thanks in advance,

Szumi


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Emergency Essentials has some powder cheese called cheese blend, 66 oz can, I think. From the reviews, it may be what you are looking for. They are very helpful on the phone if you want to call and ask before ordering.
www.beprepared.com


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Thrive brand has a bunch of different cheeses (5 I think). Amazon search for "Cheese powder" and you'll get a bunch of results too.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

I've seen those cheese powders being sold online, too, but I've been hesitant to pull the trigger on trying it out. Anyone have any personal experience with them?

There is a place in Chicago which sells a REALLY cheesy popcorn, but they sell it for something like $50 a large tin...totally insane price, to my mind. My company got the tin as a gift from a supplier...otherwise I never would have tried the stuff. But I have to admit, the stuff tasted really good. Better than any other cheese popcorn I ever had. I would love to duplicate that cheesy popcorn without having to drop so much cash on the tins for the already popped popcorn from that company. (Although the tins would make good Faraday cages.... )

Here are some more sources of powdered cheese. Unfortunately, I have never tried them, so I cannot recommend one over the other. If you do try one, please report back with your experience.

Provident Provisions Cheddar Cheese Mix

Future Essentials Powdered Cheddar Cheese at MREdepot

Shelf Reliance Cheese Blend


----------



## Hottooth (Aug 6, 2011)

I purchased cheddar cheese powder from Barry Farm Foods little over a year ago. I have used it a few times while experimenting with Mac and Cheese in my solar oven. It was actually pretty good. While a little expensive, it is great to have in the pantry.

I purchased a 5 lb bag and keep the remaining powder in a vacuum sealed jar for future use. I bought sour cream powder from here also.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.firehousepantrystore.com/cheesepowders.html?gclid=CMrIp-3F2rQCFSOnPAod-V0A-A


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Augason Farms sells most of their foods in what they call their 'everyday sized can' It is a good size for trying different foods before jumping in to the #10 cans. Thrive Foods sells most of their foods in a 'pantry sized can' or a pouch also good for sampling before getting the #10 cans.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Tacitus said:


> There is a place in Chicago which sells a REALLY cheesy popcorn, but they sell it for something like $50 a large tin...totally insane price, to my mind. My company got the tin as a gift from a supplier...otherwise I never would have tried the stuff. But I have to admit, the stuff tasted really good. Better than any other cheese popcorn I ever had. I would love to duplicate that cheesy popcorn without having to drop so much cash on the tins for the already popped popcorn from that company. (Although the tins would make good Faraday cages.... )


You've gotta be talking about Garrett popcorn. Their ingredient list shows cheddar cheese and cream. Their caramel popcorn is good too, but yeah, it's pricey as a touristy thing to buy.

As far as trying the different cheese powders, Thrive consultants do their home party thing with taste tests, maybe you can find one in your area? Not sure about samples from other brands.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Grimm said:


> Augason Farms sells most of their foods in what they call their 'everyday sized can' It is a good size for trying different foods before jumping in to the #10 cans. Thrive Foods sells most of their foods in a 'pantry sized can' or a pouch also good for sampling before getting the #10 cans.


At EE, they are called 'my choice' cans.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I have used the powdered cheese before. Mostly for mac & cheese but it works fine for any casserole. I have also made a garlic cheese bread to serve with pasta or soup.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Aww man I'll never keep cheese pwder in the house now. I had never thought of using it to make the cheesy popcorn and I love that stuff.


----------



## bluestocking (Jan 10, 2013)

They also sell cheese powder on Amazon, not sure how the price compares to the other sources listed above.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I use Velveta cheese to make my mac and cheese. You can can Velveta cheese and it keeps for a long time.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

We can and use Veelveta(or generic) for mac n cheese, casseroles, grilled cheeses.....

I have also made cheese powder, you can dehydrate cheddar and FINE grind it in a grain mill, Low or Non Fat dries better but regular tastes better. If you want it to taste like the stuff from packs(mac n cheese) or whats put on popcorn, add some salt to the powder.


----------



## adcantor (Nov 28, 2012)

Thrive cheese powder

$23 for #10 can

Lasts 15 years. Just ordered some last week.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Lake Windsong said:


> You've gotta be talking about Garrett popcorn. Their ingredient list shows cheddar cheese and cream. Their caramel popcorn is good too, but yeah, it's pricey as a touristy thing to buy.
> 
> As far as trying the different cheese powders, Thrive consultants do their home party thing with taste tests, maybe you can find one in your area? Not sure about samples from other brands.


I talked to a thrive rep at a gun show last year, she told me that if someone hosts the home party and invites all their friends, as the host they get a 10% cut of whatever is purchased as money they can spend on stock. So if your buddies come over and spend $1000 between them, you get $100 in merchandise credit, not cash.

Could work out to your benefit! if you have friends that prep, you might want to think about it!


----------

